# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  خواندن فایل dbf در vb  به صئرت فارسی

## atin_hashemi

سلام  فایل dbf که فیلد فارسی دارد  در محیط vb  که باز می شود بعضی کاراکترها به صورت 
؟ نشان داده می شوند علت چیست ؟

----------


## rezaTavak

دوست عزیز فایل شما دارای چه مشخصاتی است در داس است یا ویندوز ؟ کدام حروف مشکل دارند و...

----------


## kia1349

متاسفانه vb خیلی درست فایلهای فاکس پرو رو نمیخونه البته با آبجکت دیتا
ولی با oledb بهتر میشه باهاش ارتباط برقرار کرد

----------

